# Explain Crimping please



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 5, 2008)

I was talking to someone today that mentioned this to me and said that I should do this with my buds to make them bigger. I haven't been able to find anything on the subject other than what it does, can someone help me out here please?


----------



## Hags (Mar 5, 2008)

never heard of it, unless hes talking about crimping wires for your grow room then hes full of shizzzot


----------



## Limosnero (Mar 5, 2008)

Super cropping perhaps? Check the Grow FAQ and look for advance techniques.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 6, 2008)

It's something about damaging the bud at the ends so that the plant tries to heal itself and therefore puts extra energy into making the buds better (larger and denser).
I am hoping someone can explain how to do this without being in danger of hurting the plant.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 6, 2008)

Never heard of it.You never do anything to the bud itsself.Kinda sounds like he;s thinking super cropping but has no idea what to do


----------



## 300zxfairlady (Mar 7, 2008)

This is true. I accidently burned one of my top buds during my last grow, and the bud ended up fattening up, being one of my largest buds.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 7, 2008)

I found a few more references to crimping, but still haven't found anyone who can tell me how to do it.
I checked on super cropping (thanks, limosnero and fletch) but that is not it but it can work along with it and looks helpful.
Thanks fairlady, at least I know there is something to this.
Still looking for answers.......


----------



## Hags (Mar 10, 2008)

found this, doesnt explain what it is but gives you an idea in the context:
"2. Bud-training. (Bending, stem crushing/crimping, and repositioning)"
and
"The canopy height is close to being established, but some plants are more vigorous than others and continue stretch beyond the rest of the crop. When bud training the longer colas are controlled by bending and tying down to the screen with twist ties. In extreme cases crushing/crimping is necessary."
from: Grow Marijuana FAQ, Cannabis cultivation - marijuana growing tips & photos


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 10, 2008)

Hags said:


> found this, doesnt explain what it is but gives you an idea in the context:
> "2. Bud-training. (Bending, stem crushing/crimping, and repositioning)"
> and
> "The canopy height is close to being established, but some plants are more vigorous than others and continue stretch beyond the rest of the crop. When bud training the longer colas are controlled by bending and tying down to the screen with twist ties. In extreme cases crushing/crimping is necessary."
> from: Grow Marijuana FAQ, Cannabis cultivation - marijuana growing tips & photos


Thanks Hags, must have been been eating at you for an answer eh, me too.
Well i'm not doing a SCROG but it does mention crushing/crimping.
As I'm gettin this you just kinda crush/crimp the tip of the bud causing the plant to focus on repair and in turn creating better buds. In the context of this article I'd have to say that it would also slow overall growth on the crimped/crushed colas and in turn lengthening the flowering period, but with tighter/denser buds(YEAH).
Wow that was a mouthful, firing up bowl now.


----------



## CaliGurl (Mar 11, 2008)

Ive heard of doing this to a stem but never a bud?? u are suppose to crack the stem and it heals it self it helps give thick stems. maybe he was confused with this?


BigGuyTok'n said:


> It's something about damaging the bud at the ends so that the plant tries to heal itself and therefore puts extra energy into making the buds better (larger and denser).
> I am hoping someone can explain how to do this without being in danger of hurting the plant.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 11, 2008)

CaliGurl said:


> Ive heard of doing this to a stem but never a bud?? u are suppose to crack the stem and it heals it self it helps give thick stems. maybe he was confused with this?


No he was pretty clear, also said it was kind of an art.
Thats why I was hoping for some visuals cause I just see myself hurting the girls.
Well since he is family and lives here I'll have to get first-hand experience at the technique when the time comes. I just started to germ some seedsand the grouind outside is still covered with white crap.


----------



## homerdog (Mar 12, 2008)

I have an experienced friend who did this to all of his plants. His description was to gently pinch the end of a bud btwn you thumb and pointer finger. You don't want to break the end off, just crush it. This fattens up the main bud and you should get a little popcorn nug at the end. Hope that helps.


----------



## Limosnero (Mar 12, 2008)

I had a friend that slightly burned the top of an early bud. He picked the very top (burned part) off. Then it kinda split and started growing 2 tops....looked pretty cool.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 12, 2008)

homerdog said:


> I have an experienced friend who did this to all of his plants. His description was to gently pinch the end of a bud btwn you thumb and pointer finger. You don't want to break the end off, just crush it. This fattens up the main bud and you should get a little popcorn nug at the end. Hope that helps.


Thanks homerdog, finally someone else who knows about this. I'm a long way off from utilizing this technique, but when I do he said he'd show me. I'll probably only try it on a few plants though, maybe more.


Limosnero said:


> I had a friend that slightly burned the top of an early bud. He picked the very top (burned part) off. Then it kinda split and started growing 2 tops....looked pretty cool.


Limosnero, yes 2 tops do sound better than one.
Sounds like successful accidental topping.


----------



## sourshit86 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey guys I wandered ontot this thread looking for some advanced seed germination stuff.

But about crimping. I have done this to a Fimd DSD mother which was also tied down for a good period of time and had AMAZING results.

What you do is just take some pliers if its older and really thick and crush the main branch below the buds. Its the same with younger plants or stems but you just use your fingers. 

The result is slightly slowed growth but it makes your stems HUGE, like really thick. 

Does anyone know anything about germination? Specifically, Ive had some seedlings coming up through the soil with the seed coat still on and I removed the outer layer, took off the two pieces, but the lil baby leaves got really crispy. Should I have left the seed coat on there and waited for it to fall off? This is like one of 2 attempts with a bunch of rando danks seeds ive gotten over the last two or three years and this is the only one that came up, and ive got no more unless I find some new friends this spring so any help or advice or a point in the right direction would be much appreciated.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Mar 14, 2008)

sourshit86 said:


> Hey guys I wandered ontot this thread looking for some advanced seed germination stuff.
> 
> But about crimping. I have done this to a Fimd DSD mother which was also tied down for a good period of time and had AMAZING results.
> 
> ...


sour, thanks for the reply but what you're describing sounds more like supercropping nice to know that work well though. As for the germination, I've heard mixed opinions about popping the seed coat off. I'm still wondering if the sprouted seeds I put in the jiffy puck thingies are ever going to pop their heads out of the top (2 days later).


----------



## UmF (Jul 21, 2008)

crimping is where you pinch the ends of the buds.
the buds then put extra energy into repairing the bud making bigger buds.

Its really that simple!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, FINALLY an Answer !!!
Thank You so much especially as they're just getting to the stage wher this is applicable.
Thank You again, I don't believe it took this long for someone to explain something that simple.kiss-ass
Any chance you could expound on it a little bit more or maybe get me a pic of how far to go with it.
Have you tried this method and is it productive?


----------



## UmF (Jul 25, 2008)

i have but i can not show you any pictures as i do not have a camera and my next grow isnt ready yet. (had to ditch my grow cabinet and make a grow box)

all i can really say is dont do it too often as i accidently put one of my babies into shock and it died :/

good luck with your grow mate.


----------



## stucklikechuck (Jul 26, 2008)

CaliGurl said:


> Ive heard of doing this to a stem but never a bud?? u are suppose to crack the stem and it heals it self it helps give thick stems. maybe he was confused with this?


 
hi caligurl, ummm is that your butt in the avitar? hollaaaaaakiss-ass


----------



## stucklikechuck (Jul 26, 2008)

UmF said:


> i have but i can not show you any pictures as i do not have a camera and my next grow isnt ready yet. (had to ditch my grow cabinet and make a grow box)
> 
> all i can really say is dont do it too often as i accidently put one of my babies into shock and it died :/
> 
> good luck with your grow mate.


 

and back to the subject at hand, when during the bloom stage do you do this?


----------

